# paddle found: numbers Arkansas river



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

sorry I missed your messages Bob. i was down in New Mexico boating White Rock. I'm surprised Jen didn't realize I was out of town boating, thought I posted up plenty of times on FB looking for company....


----------

